# Mutombo should retire! He is over the hill! And he is like 46 years old!



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Just ask Mitch Lawrence. He said so. So it must be true.

And it is true. After another subpar performance against a west super power, it's time for Deke to turn in his uniform and hightail it out of here.

The Nets were smart to waive him. Heck, who needs Deke when you have Jason Collins and Alonzo Mourning?

Yet another bad signing by Layden. We need to fire him, and while we're at it bring in Bill Cartwright to replace Chaney. Cartwright is a former Knick like Doc Rivers, but since he is a big man, he can teach great skills to Sweetney and Lampe, just like he did with Chandler and Curry. Chandler is looking like he will almost be half as good as Elton Brand, and Curry has improved his defense from wretched to bad under Cartwright's watchful eye. Just imagine what the Knicks could do with him. Heck, we could use him at center, since he is probably as old as Dikembe.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I and no Knick fan I know ever said Mutombo was over the hill and should retire.....lame.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well Dikembe had 18 and 17 in a win over the T-Wolves tonite. I thought that the Knicks signing Mutombo was actually a pretty good one. I mean he still has about another decent year left in him and plus he actually gives them a true center..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I and no Knick fan I know ever said Mutombo was over the hill and should retire.....lame.


Yet the majority of the media has been saying this since he joined New Jersey. Hence my reference to Mitch Lawrence, NBA/Knick/Laker beat writer for the Daily News who was the biggest supporter of this theory.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*fire layden*

Good point..we finally agree..The Knicks are playing .400 ball and have the highest payroll in the league..the good news is the knicks play in the east,so as of today they are the 10 th seed..the bad news is,if they were in the West,the would be in DEAD LAST..............


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

the knicks have got to STOP signing or drafting undersized power forwards. That is probably their one weakness. They have so many undersized mediocre pf's. Dump them all. 

Draft an athlete who can run the floor all nite long, someone who can excite the crowd, play some good defense even. I pray that the knicks dont draft another undersized pf next year, or sign any.

Hopefully they can get a sf who can actually defend and get ahead in transition. They really have to clear alot of space too. Maybe they could trade a few of their players for some expiring contracts. Enough of looking lathargic on the court, this team needs energy!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i still want hatten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he could play backup shooting guard better than ward and you gotta love his defense.

he was first team all big east last year like those other bums carmelo anthony, mike sweetney, troy bell and matt carrol.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't watch college much, but I have heard the references of "Big Least". Of the players you listed, the only one making a contribution to his team is Melo, who was viewed as the best college player last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a reason he is not in the NBA. The guy is not Iverson. Hatten was able to do it all for Jarvis, because there was no one else with any talent on that team.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"I don't watch college much, but I have heard the references of "Big Least". "

the same conference thats probably the best in college basketball right now???

and sure hattens not iverson, but hes better than say rick brunson, who has a spot on the raptors. i still think he will make it in the league, the same way guys like armstrong, hudson, boykins and other guards did. its not everyday somebody puts up those kinds of numbers and doesnt play in the nba. and winning and losing shouldnt matter, since Sweetneys georgetown squad didnt make it to the ncaa tourny either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> "I don't watch college much, but I have heard the references of "Big Least". "
> 
> the same conference thats probably the best in college basketball right now???
> ...


Now I will agree with you about the Brunson part. I just don't see the Knicks bringing him in. The need of the Knicks is a talented swingman who can handle and shoot (and it ain't Romain Sato). There are plenty of swingmen out there in the draft this coming year. That is what they need. Someone who can play SG-SF (like Christian Drejer from Florida). He is 6'9 too.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i still want hatten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he could play backup shooting guard better than ward and you gotta love his defense.
> 
> he was first team all big east last year like those other bums carmelo anthony, mike sweetney, troy bell and matt carrol.


He can probably get the boys some good herb also: 

http://www.nypost.com/sports/43309.htm


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Now I will agree with you about the Brunson part. I just don't see the Knicks bringing him in. The need of the Knicks is a talented swingman who can handle and shoot (and it ain't Romain Sato). There are plenty of swingmen out there in the draft this coming year. That is what they need. Someone who can play SG-SF (like Christian Drejer from Florida). He is 6'9 too.


NewM: I respect your knowledge from seeing yoru frequent posts on the college forums but I have to disagree on Drejer= he blows!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> 
> NewM: I respect your knowledge from seeing yoru frequent posts on the college forums but I have to disagree on Drejer= he blows!!!


He is a good player, but I have been preaching for the Knicks to take Antoine Wright from Texas A&M for god knows how long. I figured I would throw out a new name like Drejer but personally I think he should go somewhere else as NYC would swallow him up. But on a different team Drejer can be a serviceable NBA player. Wright on the other hand would be damn good in a Knick uni. He is a star in the making.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I love Toine. I saw him play on ESPN last year. He reminds me of a young,taller and better version of Penny Hardaway.. Drejer is soft to me and unsure of himself out there with a suspect shooting touch IMO. very overated is Drejer.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Another terrible game for Mutombo. 

Maybe the Knicks can trade him for Jason Collins if we throw in a 1st round pick?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Another terrible game for Mutombo.
> 
> Maybe the Knicks can trade him for Jason Collins if we throw in a 1st round pick?


Mutombo didn't fit into the Nets offense. He was never a guy whom relied on his speed but his height, and playing weak side help. I don't think he would be producing those point totals in NJ.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> He can probably get the boys some good herb also:


LOW BLOW...besides,theres a bunch of potheads in the league. Tmac said it himself, he knows guys who smoke weed and still drop 30 a night. and look at Damon Stoudamire, averaging 12 and 6 while getting high everyday with Bonzi.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Some guys can't handle it though, evidenced by Bonzi's dive in FG%. .375, for somebody whose main strength used to be his FG% at SG.


----------

